# Welche Sätze habt ihr aus Liedern ins echte Leben übernommen ?



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Mai 2016)

*Welche Sätze habt ihr aus Liedern ins echte Leben übernommen ?*

Jo, ich Fang dann mal an ^^

Falco - Jeanny: "Wer hat verloren ? Du dich ? Ich mich ? Oder, oder wir uns ?"
Der Satz ging mal an meine Ex-Freundin. Ab und zu sage ich das auch beim zocken. Passt einfach dann so schön wenn man ein Full Russian Team hat


----------



## Red-Hood (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Sätze habt ihr aus Liedern ins echte Leben übernommen ?*

Wenn mich jemand nervte, kam früher oft der Ausspruch "Rape me. Do it and do it again.", der durch Nirvana bekannt geworden ist. Heute würde ich das nicht mehr sagen, weil es auch ohne die "Aufforderung" Alltag geworden ist.

Falls ich irgendwo eingeladen werde, sage ich auch oft "Hier bin ich, nun. Unterhalte mich.". Das kommt aus "Smells like teen spirit".

Dann wäre da noch der Refrain von Slipknots "People = Shit". Wenn man mal im Straßenverkehr genervt wird, passt es einfach. Da wird dann laut mitgesungen.

Aus Vermilion "she's the only one who makes me sad." und "won't let this build up inside of me", aber das in Gedankenform und außerdem hat es sich mittlerweile gelegt.

Dann wäre da noch etwas aus Slipknots"Danger! Keep away." und zwar "I'm not what you think. Or am I what you think. You can never, ever know. Please, keep far away!" 

"Nobody likes the records that you play." wenn ein Freund wieder seine Chris Brown ******* spielt.

Aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum "Leckts mi oll am Oasch und gehts gmeinsam scheißen" von der EAV oder von Kurt Sowinetz "Olle Mensch san ma zwida." bzw. " Wos, Ihr kennts mi a net leiden, und ihr sogts i bin net gscheid,
oba mit so blede leit werd i mi no lang net streiten …"


Am geläufigsten und am meisten kommt das hier aus Tha Playahs Walking The Line. Die Samples stammen allerdings aus einem Rob Zombie Film.
"I cannot rest until this whole thing is over
And I'm asking you, brother
Kill 'em John, end this shit now!
I'm, I'm, I'm walking the line on this, brother, I'm, I'm walking line
Well, mother pin a rose on me, that is so great!
I want these motherfuckers dead!"


----------



## pedi (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Sätze habt ihr aus Liedern ins echte Leben übernommen ?*

im täglichen leben braucht man meistens "balla balla" von den Rainbows.


----------



## T-Drive (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Sätze habt ihr aus Liedern ins echte Leben übernommen ?*

"Don't Eat the Yellow Snow, right where the Huskys go" von Franky Zappa, denk ich als beim Frühstück wenns Rührei gibt, denn dann hilft nur ein Saint. Alfonzos Pankake Breakfast, sonst wirste blind 

Am Buffet, oder Fleischtheke natürlich "Mein Teil" Rammstein


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Sätze habt ihr aus Liedern ins echte Leben übernommen ?*

Sex, Drugs, Walk and Rave - Irgendein Hardstyle Mix.

Seit ich das gehört hab und der Satz fällt wissen alle was jetzt abgeht


----------



## Seabound (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Sätze habt ihr aus Liedern ins echte Leben übernommen ?*

"Rule the Base" von Scooter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Sätze habt ihr aus Liedern ins echte Leben übernommen ?*

Ich bin frei davon und wenn wären es eher Filmzitate die man mal passend absondern könnte. Ich greife da lieber doch zu eigenen Sprüchen die spontan kommen


----------



## eRaTitan (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Sätze habt ihr aus Liedern ins echte Leben übernommen ?*

_........._


----------

